# The Official Houston Rockets Playoff Watch Thread



## Yao Mania

I know its a bit early... but I find myself checking the results of every Warriors/Jazz/Nuggets/Blazers game everyday. 

We win tonight, Utah wins tonight, looks like Warriors will win, and Blazers may lose. If Blazers lose we will be tied with them for 9th spot (finally), but still 1.5 back from Nuggets for 8th and 2.0 back from Warriors for 7th.

EDIT: A reminder of where we started back in mid-January, stolen from the Lakers forum:


----------



## hroz

Yeah its frustrating the Lakers have won but the bigger news was their signing of Gasol.

Jazz then won.
Hornets lost but the chances of catching them are small.
GSW have won already have a +30 point lead.
Blazers have come back against the league's embarrasement.

So looks like we didnt get any closer to 8th or even 9th.
Im still holding out hope the Blazers lose.


----------



## Yao Mania

If we played in the East, we'd have the 4th best record in the conference... this is so unfair!!!! Guess we just gotta keep winning...


----------



## Pimped Out

But if we played in the east we would be a lame


----------



## Hakeem

Blazers are about to win in overtime. Isiah does not know how to draw up plays, and Jamal Crawford has missed about 12 shots in a row.


----------



## Yao Mania

frig... New York couldn't hold onto the lead, Blazers will win in OT.... so we're 6 games above .500, and STILL in 10th... argh


----------



## Hakeem

The Knicks-Blazers game was reminiscent of Game 7 of the '94 Finals, with the coach failing to respond to the situation and insisting on going with the ice cold chucker. Kind of like what we sometimes do with McGrady, actually.


----------



## Cornholio

Hakeem said:


> Blazers are about to win in overtime. Isiah does not know how to draw up plays, and Jamal Crawford has missed about 12 shots in a row.


I was watching that game, it was so ****in' frustrating to see Crawford do the same move every time down the floor.


----------



## Yao Mania

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AljvdiYSVBXB4t4fIYlAOAa8vLYF?gid=2008020215&prov=ap



> Yao laughed when asked by a Chinese reporter whether he would prefer the Rockets move to the Eastern Conference because it would be easier to make the playoffs.
> 
> "Let's move on to another subject," Yao answered in his native language


:laugh: :no:

Seriously, 27-20 and we're STILL in 10th. Denver wins, Utah wins, so we gain no ground AGAIN.


----------



## Cornholio

Code:


                [B]W 	 L 	PCT 	GB[/B]
Phoenix 	33 	14 	.702 	-
New Orleans 	32 	14 	.696 	0.5
Dallas 	        31 	14 	.689 	1
Utah    	30 	18 	.625 	3.5
San Antonio 	29 	16 	.644 	3
LA Lakers 	29 	16 	.644 	3
Denver  	28 	18 	.609 	4.5
Golden State 	29 	19 	.604 	4.5
---------------------------------------------
Portland 	27 	19 	.587 	5.5
[B]Houston 	27 	20 	.574 	6[/B]


----------



## lingi1206

yup and figures that we are in the tough Confrence and toughest Division so we can't get a break at all


----------



## Yao Mania

What's worse, even the team BEHIND us is starting to look good, and dare to talk about "playoffs"...

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AkEGlcZFHN_Y_cCg7vACieqL0bYF?gid=2008020223&prov=ap



> Brad Miller had 22 points and 20 rebounds for the Kings, who at 22-24 are the closest they've been to .500 since 10 games into the season. The Kings own a 7-3 record since the return of injured Mike Bibby and Artest on Jan. 16 gave Sacramento a full squad for the first time all season. Sacramento has won 10 of 14 overall.
> 
> "We know all about it (getting close to the .500 mark). We need to keep winning games and get to the playoffs," said Martin, who was his usual economical self, making eight of 12 shots and converting all eight free throws.


Lets hope they start helping us knock off our rivals...


----------



## hroz

Im not worried about the Kings you need to win 49 games to make the playoffs the way things are going. 
SO the Kings need to win 27 of 36 games.
Which is doable but unlikely.
Their usefulness comes from them knocking over our rivals.(PS they have already used 22 of their 30 games against the EAST)


----------



## AK-47

hroz said:


> Im not worried about the Kings you need to win 49 games to make the playoffs the way things are going.
> SO the Kings need to win 27 of 36 games.
> Which is doable but unlikely.
> Their usefulness comes from them knocking over our rivals.(*PS they have already used 22 of their 30 games against the EAST*)


I love the fact that the east teams (excluding Boston and Detroit) is like a free win. :clap2:

But seriously, this west is crazy, it may be possible to see the west 1-8 to all have 50 wins.

Good luck Rocket fans! I still think you can make it and your season is not lost just yet. I want to see another Jazz vs Rockets playoff series, last seasons was intense from game 1 to game 7.


----------



## Dean the Master

Well, the West is really stacked up right now. Look at this this way, if a team on the top 8 has a 3 game losing streak, and we have a 3 game winning streak, everything will be shaken up. We just need to keep winning. That's all. GO ROCKETS!


----------



## hroz

Well tommorrow there looks like there will be atleast the one loss from an oppossite team.

Denver vs Blazers (I prefer Denver losing)
Also 
Jazz vs Hornets
And other teams above us:
Mavericks vs Magic
Suns vs Bobcats

Ofcourse we still need to take care of business.


----------



## Yao Mania

Portland 0-11 shooting to start of the game... ouch. 

Even after playing these weaker teams, we actually have a fairly reasonable schedule this month: Clev, Atl, Port, Sac, Cle, Mia, NOH, Chi, Wash, and Memph. Only 2 of these teams have better records than us (NOH and Port), and we've been playing much better than Portland as of late. This is our month to make a push up the standings guys!!!


----------



## hroz

LOL
3 teams playing
Utah
Denver
Portland

Utah will not allow the Rockets to move up on them. They destroyed the Hornets.
Denver & Portland playing each other and neither will lose. They just refuse to lose when the Rockets play.
Its into OT.


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow, that Denver/Portland game is intense... seems like they've been tied up for like the whole game now. Nice to know at least that we'll be gaining ground on one of 'em


----------



## hroz

LOL not sure why they didnt double Iverson. Iverson never passes the ball when the game is on the line. He loves the limelight.

I would have prefered the Nuggets losing so we were closer to the 8. But atleast saying we are 9th not 10th is a good feeling.


----------



## Yao Mania

Tough loss for Portland, this game might come back and bite them as the season winds down. 

But yes, we are FINALLY 9th!!!!! This has got to be the happiest I've ever been about our team being the 9th seed in the conference


----------



## lingi1206

the guys that broadcast the game on the T-Wovles i thought pretty good and they said that theres only a 6 game lead the top seed has on us so that is really nice to know. not that bad for us being a 9th seed right now


----------



## Cornholio

Code:


                [B]W 	L 	PCT 	GB[/B]
Phoenix 	34 	14 	.708 	-
Dallas 	        32 	15 	.681 	1.5
New Orleans 	32 	15 	.681 	1.5
Utah 	        31 	18 	.633 	3.5
LA Lakers 	30 	16 	.652 	3
San Antonio 	29 	16 	.644 	3.5
Denver 	        29 	18 	.617 	4.5
Golden State 	29 	19 	.604 	5
--------------------------------------------
[B]Houston 	28 	20 	.583 	6[/B]
Portland 	27 	20 	.574 	6.5


----------



## mtlk

*I think befour All-Star Game, the Houston Rockets will be at n#8, i hope.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/playoffodds *


----------



## hroz

I was hoping the Rockets would make a run against the Spurs & Lakers aswell. But both of them came away with a win today unfortunately.


----------



## Yao Mania

Well, looks like Shaq is coming back to the West... I like our team right now, but if we wanna compete with the others this season, I think we might need to make some trades as well...


----------



## hroz

Utah v Denver
Phoenix v New Orleans

I hope Utah & Phoenix lose. I think we can overtake Utah Denver & Phoenix(after the trade)

WOW Both go into OT.
Double OT for Suns Hornets

Jazz win it.
Hornets win it.


----------



## gi0rdun

I think we're half a game behind Denver now.


----------



## Dean the Master

Well, Denver and Golden State are tied up right now. If the Warriors lose tonight, we will be at the eighth spot.


----------



## Pimped Out

Dean the Master said:


> Well, Denver and Golden State are tied up right now. If the Warriors lose tonight, we will be at the eighth spot.


If the warriors lose, we will be tied for the eight spot and the warriors have the tiebreaker


----------



## Yao Mania

Is Deng, Hinrich, and Gordon not playing for Bulls? They're not showing up on the Yahoo box score. If that's the case I'm VERY surprised they're still hanging in their with the Warriors, WITH Webber... c'mon Bulls, do us a favour and beat these guys...


----------



## Yao Mania

Bulls win! We're finally tied for the final playoff spot!!! (screw tiebreakers at this point!)


----------



## Cornholio

Code:


                [B]W 	L 	PCT 	GB[/B]
Phoenix 	34 	15 	.694 	-
Dallas 	        33 	15 	.688 	0.5
New Orleans 	33 	15 	.688 	0.5
Utah 	        32 	18 	.640 	2.5
San Antonio 	31 	16 	.660 	2
LA Lakers 	31 	17 	.646 	2.5
Denver 	        29 	19 	.604 	4.5
Golden State 	29 	20 	.592 	5
-------------------------------------------
[B]Houston 	29 	20 	.592 	5[/B]
Portland 	28 	20 	.583 	5.5


----------



## mtlk

*Now are tied with Golden State for the eighth position and final playoff berth.*


----------



## gi0rdun

mtlk said:


> *Now are tied with Golden State for the eighth position and final playoff berth.*


You're talking like its the end of the season.


----------



## Hakeem

We're not even very far behind the Spurs. They did their best to lose to New York tonight, with Duncan missing layups in the final minute. But with a couple of seconds left and up by 3, the Knicks inexplicably collapsed on a Ginobili drive and he happily dished to an open Finley who made the three. That's about the fifth straight close game New York has blown in the fourth.


----------



## Yao Mania

....but in the end all the teams above us in the standings won tonight. Even the Suns game went down to the final posession. Sactown might pull off the upset against Utah... man I wouldn't wanna play the Kings right now


----------



## Yao Mania

Well looks like Denver will gain a game on Utah. Melo, AI and Camby looking very good.


----------



## Dean the Master

Yeah! We are there now!


----------



## Cornholio

Only if the Warriors lose.


----------



## gi0rdun

Warriors win. We are tied again!

I hope Denver drops out.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

We are on a nice streak

Next game is Portland and they've lost 2 in a row


----------



## OneBadLT123

Damn it Warriors


----------



## hroz

Dang 6 games win streak and we are still not in the 8. How frustrating is this..............
Only 3 losses in 2008 but still not in the 8........................

Only way we can keep it up is by continuing to win.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Only 5 games separate the 1st and the 8th team in the West. Omg...


----------



## Yao Mania

We gain 1/2 game on Dallas and San Antonio tonight. Even though we're not in a playoff spot yet, winning the division is not out of the question!


----------



## hroz

Dang the Wizards put up a good fight against the Suns but eventually go down. With both Arenas & Butler out getting this close is an amazing achievement.......

I reall yhtink the Suns will fall. Just look at their record in the WEST its worse than ours. (We have won one extra game against the WEST). Now can we keep our run going????? Can the Suns improve with Shaq??????


----------



## gi0rdun

The playoffs is where the Shaq trade is going to make the biggest impact.


----------



## hroz

Damn great game by Ginobili in their win against the Raptors

34point 15 rebounds 6 assists

Dallas lose. Lakers win.


----------



## Yao Mania

We win! And Washington surprisingly jumping out on Golden State in the 1st Q, 26-10! But with a starting line-up of Mason Jr./Stevenson/Blatche/Jamison/Haywood I really wouldn't expect that much... would be a gift to us if they win


----------



## Yao Mania

ok its pretty obvious that Golden State refuses to play D... 72pts from the Wizards in the 1st half?? They only scored 77 in the whole game against San Antonio last week!! Roger Mason Jr. going insane behind the arc.


----------



## hroz

Washington playing amazingly with a 17 point lead.
But the Warriors can equal the game within 3 minutes.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Now they are only up 2... Crap!


----------



## OneBadLT123

****... Warriors up 2 with under a min left...


----------



## Yao Mania

well their insane shooting in the 1st half was bound to cool down... that's just the difference betweena a good team, and a bad team. Wizards without Arenas and Butler are simply a bad team. 

Warriors take lead for 1st time in game, with 1 min left.... curse those Warriors!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Eh now up 4 with :25 left. Looks like the Wizards didn't help us tonight


----------



## Yao Mania

SJax with 41 tonight. Everyone's talked about Baron, but Jackson's every bit as important to the success of the Warriors. Meanwhile, Webber has proved to be completely useless.


----------



## hroz

Damn you Stephen Jackson 41 point game................

Wizards have really teased me in the last two games.
1 point loss to the Suns
3 point loss to the Warriors

But I gotta say Wizards have impressed me without both Arenas & Butler. They are going to challenge when one or both return.


----------



## Yao Mania

You know what's ironic? Wiz have lost 8 in a roll, but are still hanging onto the 6th spot in the East. Meanwhile we've won 7th in a roll but technically we're still in 9th spot in the West. At least we're inching closer and closer to anyone else who loses in this crazy conference...


----------



## Pimped Out

We currently have a better record than the magic and would be the third seed in the east


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> We currently have a better record than the magic and would be the third seed in the east


yet we're still 4th in our DIVISION.


----------



## Pimped Out

The two best records are in the east.
The next 9 are out west


----------



## Dean the Master

I currently don't like the Warriors that much...


----------



## Yao Mania

close game between Denver and Miami.... Heat are looking much better with Marion now. 2pt game with under 3mins to go, if Denver loses we're in a 3-way tie for 7th. Go Heat!


----------



## Yao Mania

Another 1pt win by the guys we're competing against! :curse: 

Only New Orleans is left today. Honestly I'm kinda rooting for the Hornets this season so I'm not gonna say anything bad about them.


----------



## hroz

Bulls just collapsed in the 2nd half it was embarrassing.

Heat also get squeezed out by the Nuggets. 

All the teams above us seem to be teasing us then winning at the last second...................


----------



## hroz

Nuggets lose. 
If Rockets & GSW win all three teams will be tied for 7th 8th & 9th
If Rockets win GSW lose Rockets & Nuggets tied for 7th & 8th with GSW a game behind

NOTE: We cant lose.


----------



## Yao Mania

hroz said:


> Nuggets lose.
> If Rockets & GSW win all three teams will be tied for 7th 8th & 9th
> If Rockets win GSW lose Rockets & Nuggets tied for 7th & 8th with GSW a game behind
> 
> NOTE: We cant lose.


Yep we pretty much say that every game nowadays. And good thing is we haven't been losing!

Spurs win against Cavs thanks to a ridiculous night by Ginobili. Golden State and Phoenix are neck and neck... I almost never root for the Suns but I suppose this time I have to...


----------



## hroz

Ooops wrong thread

but you know if Hornets & Suns both lose today then all of a sudden we are in the hunt for the NO1 seed in the WEST.

As i say that Hornets dbreak away from the Bucks. They should win. EDIT: And they do.


----------



## Cornholio

Go Suns!!! (watching the game right now)


----------



## Yao Mania

hroz said:


> Ooops wrong thread
> 
> but you know if Hornets & Suns both lose today then all of a sudden we are in the hunt for the NO1 seed in the WEST.
> 
> As i say that Hornets dbreak away from the Bucks. They should win. EDIT: And they do.


Thing is, we've been playing all relatively weak teams lately. I think we need to prove ourselves in that stretch in March.

Man that Warriors/Suns game is crazy


----------



## Cornholio

Warriors win, still tied.


----------



## Cornholio

Code:


                [B]W 	L 	PCT 	GB[/B]
New Orleans 	36 	15 	.706 	-
Phoenix 	36 	16 	.692 	0.5
Dallas 	        35 	17 	.673 	1.5
Utah 	        33 	19 	.635 	3.5
LA Lakers 	35 	17 	.673 	1.5
San Antonio 	34 	17 	.667 	2
Golden State 	32 	20 	.615 	4.5
[B]Houston 	32 	20 	.615 	4.5[/B]
--------------------------------------------
Denver 	        32 	20 	.615 	4.5


We're in. :biggrin:


----------



## lingi1206

Cornholio said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]W 	L 	PCT 	GB[/B]
> New Orleans 	36 	15 	.706 	-
> Phoenix 	36 	16 	.692 	0.5
> Dallas 	        35 	17 	.673 	1.5
> Utah 	        33 	19 	.635 	3.5
> LA Lakers 	35 	17 	.673 	1.5
> San Antonio 	34 	17 	.667 	2
> Golden State 	32 	20 	.615 	4.5
> [B]Houston 	32 	20 	.615 	4.5[/B]
> --------------------------------------------
> Denver 	        32 	20 	.615 	4.5
> 
> 
> We're in. :biggrin:



NBA.com has us under denver


----------



## lingi1206

New Orleans 36 15 0.706 0.0 25-11 7-2 17-8 19-7 7-3 W 4 
Phoenix 36 16 0.692 0.5 15-14 7-5 19-6 17-10 6-4 L 1 
Dallas 35 17 0.673 1.5 23-6 8-2 23-3 12-14 6-4 W 1 
Utah 34 19 0.642 3.0 20-12 5-4 22-3 12-16 9-1 W 2 
L.A. Lakers 35 17 0.673 1.5 19-8 4-2 17-7 18-10 8-2 W 4 
San Antonio 34 17 0.667 2.0 19-13 6-5 20-5 14-12 6-4 W 2 
Golden State 32 20 0.615 4.5 18-12 6-2 17-9 15-11 7-3 W 3 
Denver 32 20 0.615 4.5 17-14 8-3 21-6 11-14 6-4 L 1 

Houston 32 20 0.615 4.5 18-13 4-6 16-9 16-11 9-1 W 8


http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Cnf.html


----------



## Pimped Out

Houston holds the tiebreaker over Denver right now


----------



## Yao Mania

.615 winning pct. and we're still tied for the last playoff spot... oh well, lets just keep winning guys.


----------



## Dean the Master

The west is really tight this year. I mean we are winning every game lately, (8 in a row) and we are not moving up the ladder much at all.


----------



## mtlk

*YES.:yay:*



mtlk said:


> *I think befor All-Star Game, the Houston Rockets will be at n#8, i hope.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/playoffodds *


----------



## OneBadLT123

Dean the Master said:


> The west is really tight this year. I mean we are winning every game lately, (8 in a row) and we are not moving up the ladder much at all.


I honestly cant believe the west is like this. In all my years of watching the NBA, not once have I ever seen a situation like this. We have been like 20-5 over the last 25 games and STILL barely in the playoffs.

Insane...


----------



## Cornholio

> • With the Rockets heading into the All-Star break with a 32-20 record, they have had at least 30 wins at the break in four of the past five seasons and are one game behind last season's 33-19 pace.


...


----------



## hroz

I know it looks bad that we are technically out of the 8.
But you then consider how close we are to No1 and it isnt that bad.

We just need to keep on keeping on.


----------



## Pimped Out

We should finish the day in the 7th seed assuming GSW doesnt come back big in utah


----------



## hroz

Okay we are in 7th & 4 games from 1st (but 5 losses).

GSW will lose and whether Nuggets win or lose we have the tie breaker.
Hopefully there is an upset and Lakers lose as well. Hawks with Bibby look more intimidating. (To be fair not much more.........)
Spurs have won. It was always unlikely the Bobcats would tople the Spurs.


----------



## gi0rdun

Sweet, I like to eat Chinese food!


----------



## Yao Mania

/\ I suggest you edit your post right now. If we end up going downhill from this point on and missing the playoffs, you're in trouble...


----------



## gi0rdun

Oh it is a 100 dollars Hong Kong.


----------



## Cornholio

you'll jinx us!!! :azdaja:








:biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania

Cornholio said:


> you'll jinx us!!! :azdaja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


yes that was the point with my post... 'cept I was serious 

trade deadline is coming... now there's a rumor that Artest might go to San Antonio, wow. Seriously, I like our team, but unless McGrady miraculously finds a cure for his suckiness, Scola starts playing like the Argentinan Karl Malone, Battier becoming more like Ron Artest, and Bonzi going crazy in the playoffs again, we really don't stand much of a chance in the playoffs. Prove me wrong guys...


----------



## Yao Mania

Lakers and Suns both look scary right now... Hornets are a bad match-up for us, San Antonio comes alive in the playoffs, and Jazz will likely beat us again in a 7-game series, esp. if they have home court. I think the best scenario for us is to aim for 4th seed and have home advantage against Dallas in the 1st round.


----------



## gi0rdun

Yao Mania said:


> yes that was the point with my post... 'cept I was serious
> 
> trade deadline is coming... now there's a rumor that Artest might go to San Antonio, wow. Seriously, I like our team, but unless McGrady miraculously finds a cure for his suckiness, Scola starts playing like the Argentinan Karl Malone, Battier becoming more like Ron Artest, and Bonzi going crazy in the playoffs again, we really don't stand much of a chance in the playoffs. Prove me wrong guys...


Bonzi who?


----------



## Pimped Out

Comeback watch in Memphis. If they can beat Dallas, we will move into a tie for the 6th seed


----------



## Pimped Out

Well, that's the end of that


----------



## Yao Mania

not a bad night, we took down Hornets, and Nuggets, Jazz, and Warriors all lose to relatively weak teams. Only 3 games out of the division lead, can you believe it??


----------



## lingi1206

Yao Mania said:


> not a bad night, we took down Hornets, and Nuggets, Jazz, and Warriors all lose to relatively weak teams. Only 3 games out of the division lead, can you believe it??


Dang nice man nice


----------



## Yao Mania

Spurs take out Hornets, now they're tied for the division lead. We move a 1/2 game towards them. I'm loving this uphill climb right now, its like one of those sports movies where we see our name on the bottom of the chart, and after every day we get moved up a little bit, until we reach the top!


----------



## hroz

Yao Mania said:


> Spurs take out Hornets, now they're tied for the division lead. We move a 1/2 game towards them. I'm loving this uphill climb right now, its like one of those sports movies where we see our name on the bottom of the chart, and after every day we get moved up a little bit, until we reach the top!


LOL thats exactly how it feels
We started off at 10th with the threat of slipping into the lottery very real. But then we catch up to the top teams take care of one of them so far(Blazers) and moved past 2 others (Nuggets Warriors) and closing on the top teams(Lakers Suns Spurs Hornets). With the threat of the super team to be faced in the FINALS(Celtics).


----------



## Yao Mania

Dallas wins, so we gain no ground on them, but pick up 1/2 game on Hornets and Spurs. Despite still being in 7th, we also have the same record as Utah, and pick up a game on Phoenix as well. Lakers are still dominating though... Kobe and Gasol playing like how Yao and T-Mac SHOULD be playing...

The Southwest just got a whole lot more interesting. 2 games back from the division lead, woohoo!


----------



## lingi1206

Ha the Wiz beat the Hornets by D. Stevenson last sec. 3 SWEET!


----------



## Yao Mania

I feel bad for the Hornets dropping though... everyone predicted that the Hornets would start dropping and the Spurs would start winning towards the end of the season, and that's exactly what's happening now. 

Denver continues to lose, which is good 'cuz it'd be nice to have that one extra team fall out of the playoff picture. I want Golden State to take that final spot because they have more potential to do damage to the top seeds in the playoffs.


----------



## Yao Mania

ESPN's prediction for our next 5 games:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-080226

Foe Date Prediction 
Wizards Tuesday Win: Wiz come down from buzz of New Orleans win 
Grizzlies Friday Win: Grizz might not top last Vancouver team's W total (23) in 2001. 
Nuggets Sunday Win: Denver sitting outside playoffs while Sixers qualify. Yeesh. 
Pacers Feb. 5 Win: Streak hits 16! Beware the Texas return of Marquis Daniels 
@ Mavs Feb. 6 Loss: Second day of back-to-back; Dallas has two-day rest 

I wouldn't mind that scenario, but of course it'd be sweet if we can take down Dallas as well!


----------



## hroz

I think with Yao out ESPN might change those predictions.


----------



## Cornholio

> Houston is 36-20 this season, with 26 games left to play. According to the Hollinger playoff odds, it will take 48 wins to make it to the postseason in the Western Conference.
> 
> Thus, the Rockets need to go only 12-14 the rest of the way to have a good shot at qualifying for the playoffs. Given that they've been roughly a .500 team over the years when Yao doesn't play (28-34, to be exact) and that his teammates were playing extremely well at the time of the injury, 12-14 doesn't seem that daunting a task.
> 
> That's especially true when you consider the remaining cupcakes on their slate. The Rockets have nine home games left against losing teams (Washington, Memphis, Indiana, New Jersey, Charlotte, Sacramento, Minnesota, Seattle and the Clippers). At a minimum, one would think they'll take seven of these.
> 
> A few of the road games don't seem so daunting either: Seattle, the Clippers, Sacramento and Atlanta, for instance. Suppose they split those four.
> 
> That's 9-4 out of those 13 games -- easily attainable provided T-Mac doesn't join Yao on the sidelines. If so, that means Houston needs to go only 3-12 in the other 15 games, five of which are at home.
> 
> If they really want to help their odds, three of those games will be particularly meaningful. Houston still plays Golden State once and Denver twice. Wins in those games would help them gain ground overall, push down their competitors and perhaps win an extra tiebreaker or two. As of now, the Rockets are 1-1 against Denver, with two matchups to go -- and 1-2 versus Golden State, with one game to go.
> 
> So, considering their schedule, I suspect they'll pull out a No. 7 or No. 8 seed.


Link


----------



## gi0rdun

giordun said:


> Sweet, I bet the Rockets will make the playoffs


****


----------



## Cornholio

giordun said:


> ****


YM was right!!! YOU JINXED US!!!!!! :banned:


----------



## Yao Mania

Dallas lost to San Antonio tonight, so we're just 1/2 game back off the Mavs now for 6th. Tomorrow we play Memphis, Dallas plays Sacramento, and New Orleans plays Utah, so its a great chance for us to continue to move up.

Denver and Golden State have relatively easy games tomorrow too, so lets hope 76ers and Clippers can pull off an upset...


----------



## hroz

PS Lakers vs Blazers today but I dont see the Lakers losing right now they are on fire.


----------



## Yao Mania

LA loses! Everyone picks up 1/2 game on them!! 

So despite still being in 7th we're only 2 games out of the division lead and 2.5 for the conference lead. Huge games against Denver and Dallas coming up, if we can somehow pull off both we'll be in greeeeat shape. Who says we can't win without Yao??


----------



## hroz

WOW the Blazers beat the Lakers.(Roy going for 6th man of the year?????) Jack & Roy both have 20 - 10 games off the bench. Aldridge also was great in the post. The Lakers streak is officially ended they do not get to double figures.

Clippers lose to Nuggets if they had one of Kaman or Brand they would have won...
Warriors roll home.
Dallas were teasing me with a possible loss but end up winning reasonably easily
Hornets beat the Jazz

So that leaves the top of the table looking alittle complicated.
Lakers at the top by .5 games or Spurs at the top by percentage
Meanwhile we are 2.5 games behind the top spot or .041. But still in 7th spot.

But in the back of my head is the fact we dont have Yao..........

NOTE: Portland I think are unlikely to make the playoffs unless they unleash another solid winning streak.


----------



## hroz

Dang Spurs with a point lead with 13secs to go.......
Manu hit the shot. But Bucks have time

Bell bad TO. Good foul by Redd. Only one FT made.
Redd to FT line. Redd misses first......

Damn Bogut got the offensive rebound off the second FT but missed the bucket.........................
Dang Dang Dang.................. This is the difference between the Spurs and the Bucks...... One knows how to win games the other only teases you...........

Meanwhile Sixers leading by 13 points against the Suns.
3 min 47secs to go.

Now 37sec to go Sixers by only 4 now.............
4 point game 19sec
4 points 9.3sec Sixers. Suns the ball.
Suns TO Andre Miller makes one FT.
Sixers win by 5 points.
Wonder how the Suns feel about the Shaq trade now???????????
When the Shaq trade happenned they were leading the Conference now they are 6th.


----------



## Yao Mania

Thanks for the up-to-the-second update hroz 

That's the thing about the Spurs, they always pull off those ugly wins. You can criticize that they haven't been playing great ball, and chances are 1 or 2 of their big 3 would have off nights, but fact is they're now 1st in the conference again.


----------



## Yao Mania

Tied for 5th, 15 in a row, YEAAAAAH! Another HUGE game against Dallas tomorrow. They could either come out on fire or demoralized from their OT lost to Lakers. Should be a great game...


----------



## Cornholio

If the playoffs started tomorrow, we would be playing Utah again, with homecourt again. :laugh:


----------



## Dean the Master

Cornholio said:


> If the playoffs started tomorrow, we would be playing Utah again, with homecourt again. :laugh:


And we better freaking win this time.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao Mania said:


> Tied for 5th, 15 in a row, YEAAAAAH! Another HUGE game against Dallas tomorrow. They could either come out on fire or demoralized from their OT lost to Lakers. Should be a great game...


The Dallas game isn't until Thursday, we play the Pacers next on Wednesday. 

But the crazy thing is, Dallas is in the 7th spot. Of all teams, I would not have expected them to be there. Then you got us, who is FINALLY above the Suns in some sort of standings.

The west is just too crazy to handle...


----------



## hroz

I really dont see us beating the Jazz..........................

Hope we slip down to 6th and face the Hornets in the 1st round. I think we match up better against them.

Hornets loss was terrible for us in my humble opinion.
As the Mavs & GSW showed last time alot of the playoffs is about matchups.


----------



## OneBadLT123

hroz said:


> *I really dont see us beating the Jazz..........................
> *
> Hope we slip down to 6th and face the Hornets in the 1st round. I think we match up better against them.
> 
> Hornets loss was terrible for us in my humble opinion.
> As the Mavs & GSW showed last time a lot of the playoffs is about matchups.


I actually see us match up better against the Jazz this year then last. We got players of similar size and speed to match up with their bigs. All around, we match up a lot better with the Jazz then with our team last year.


----------



## hroz

Jazz are the only team we have lost to without Yao so far.

Also just to expand. 
Okur plays on the perimeter which takes away Deke's defence under the basket.
Boozer will need to be guarded well be Scola Landry & Hayes. Which will be tough for any of them.
Deron is just talent neither Alston nor Jackson are at his level.
Kirilenko is an amazing defender and will give TMAC lots of trouble.


----------



## Yao Mania

Lots of teasers tonight, but our rivals (Suns, Warriors, Lakers, and Spurs) all win. Tomorrow Denver plays Phoenix, and Utah, New Orleans and Golden State with relatively easy games against Minnesota, Atlanta, and Charlotte respectively. Can't let our guard down, must win #16!


----------



## hroz

GSW facing a tough game against the Bobcats Richardson seems to have caught fire. 26 points for Richardson coming very close to the half.

And the Bobcats do win & Richardson gets revenge on his former team with 42 points.

Hornets win easily.
Utah destroying the T-Wolves
Off to watch Nuggets Suns - Nuggets win and the bottom teams become abit more congested.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Question now is, do we want the Suns to lose and go higher in the standings, are do we want Denver to lose and have a more favorable cushion over the last spot?


----------



## AZNoob

Going higher would be better. First of all, RA isn't going to ask his players to tank a few games.

Especially on this quaint, little 16 game win streak we are on, losing a few games is not an option right now.


----------



## Yao Mania

From 20-19 to 40-20. This team is unbelievable.

Forget protecting our lead against Denver, we're just 2.5 back of Spurs and Lakers for 1st!


----------



## Yao Mania

Stupid Spurs win, but we whooped Dallas. Just a 1/2 game back of the Hornets now for 3rd in Conference, and they play New Jersey tomorrow. 

While the Spurs have been winning almost as much as we had, check out their next 5 games:
@ Denver
@ Phoenix
v.s. Denver
@ New Orleans
@ Detroit

If we keep doing our thing, we can possibly be in 1st place by the end of next week!


----------



## hroz

Yao Mania said:


> From 20-19 to 40-20. This team is unbelievable.
> 
> Forget protecting our lead against Denver, we're just 2.5 back of Spurs and Lakers for 1st!


Thats exactly right tommorrow Spurs vs Nuggets. Who do we want to lose? Well the Spurs obviously. I dont think we are any chance of missing the 8 anymore.
Luckily they are showing the Nuggets Spurs on TV tommorrow. Cant wait to watch it. Hope AI & Carmelo do their thing. Camby to shut down Timmy.


If we win our next 4 games I think we will be within 1 game of 1st (at the worst) Doubt Spurs will win all 5 of those games. Lakers have the easists schedule. But two of those games are against Division rivals who hate them. And Raptors Hornets are plus .500 teams. Ofcourse then they have to face us


----------



## OneBadLT123

go denver!!!


----------



## hroz

YEAH YEAH
Nuggets beat the Spurs.
Hopefully we can keep winning and keep the pressure on the Lakers & Spurs.
(Damn Clippers have nothing. Didnt even make the game competitive. Arent they meant to be your great rival??????)


----------



## hroz

Mavs beating the Nets
Jazz destroying Nuggets
Can the Jazz lose at home????????

Warriors win
Blazers win. (Wont make the 8 though)

With the Nets Hawks & Bobcats to come. I think we are definates for the 8.


----------



## Yao Mania

3rd in Conference!! Wow! This run has been nothing short of amazing


----------



## Yao Mania

San Antonio plays Phoenix and Denver back-to-back starting tomorrow. so who should we root for? If Spurs lose these 2 then we'll likely take over the conference lead, but at the same time it'll keep Phoenix and Denver close by. I suppose if we have confidence in our boys to keep winning then we should root for San Antonio to lose.


----------



## hroz

Im rooting for the Spurs to lose. Also I want the Suns to make the 8 and face the Lakers in the first round. 

I think we should get 8 more games atleast which should get us into the playoffs.


----------



## Cornholio

**** the Spurs!! I always root for them to lose


----------



## lingi1206

Cornholio said:


> **** the Spurs!! I always root for them to lose


here here brother:cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania

Well well, Lakers and Spurs both lose, so we're just 1 game behind for the division lead and 1.5 for the conference lead!


----------



## hroz

LOL cant believe the Lakers lost  
Kings showed what your meant to do against your hated rivals. (Pay attention Clippers)
Now Lakers have Raptors & Hornets in their next two games  Oh happy time 

Spurs loss was just as surprising I thought the Suns were done maybe they are starting to gel. Anyways Nuggets Hornets Pistons to come for them. Note: Nuggets trying to stay in the race for the 8, plus beat the Spurs last time round. They need it more than the Spurs. 

If we win the next 3 games at the worst we will be tied for 1st. Thats my predicition.


----------



## Yao Mania

hroz said:


> LOL cant believe the Lakers lost
> Kings showed what your meant to do against your hated rivals. (Pay attention Clippers)
> Now Lakers have Raptors & Hornets in their next two games  Oh happy time
> 
> Spurs loss was just as surprising I thought the Suns were done maybe they are starting to gel. Anyways Nuggets Hornets Pistons to come for them. Note: Nuggets trying to stay in the race for the 8, plus beat the Spurs last time round. They need it more than the Spurs.
> 
> If we win the next 3 games at the worst we will be tied for 1st. Thats my predicition.



Raptors are without Chris Bosh so that should be an easy win for Lakers.

Anyway let's take care of business from our side and go from there.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Denver and the Spurs close now in the 4th quarter...


----------



## Yao Mania

argh, Spurs close it out. Valiant effort by Denver.

Dallas blows out the Knicks, so everything remains status quo.


----------



## Yao Mania

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=280310010

All-Time NBA Win Streaks

Even without Yao Ming, the Rockets keep moving up the list of all-time win streaks. They are now one win away from matching a Bucks team from 37 years ago.

Wins Team Season 
33 Lakers 1971-72 
20 Bucks 1970-71 
<b>19 Rockets 2007-08 </b>
19 Lakers 1999-2000 
18 Bulls 1995-96 
18 Celtics 1981-82 
18 Knicks 1969-70 
17 Suns 2006-07 
17 Spurs 1995-96 
17 Celtics 1960-61 
17 Capitols 1946-47 
17 Mavericks 2005-06 
16 Lakers 1999-2000 
16 Blazers 1990-91 
16 Lakers 1990-91 
16 Bucks 1970-71 
16 Celtics 1964-65 

You look at those teams on the list, and you can instantly recall the legends that were on the team, all in their primes. Meanwhile, we're carrying this streak led by a guy who's never made it past the 1st round in the playoffs, a former streetball legend, a living fossil, and 2 rookies drafted in the 2nd round. I love our team


----------



## lingi1206

here we come number 20!!! watch out ATL you don't want any of this


----------



## hroz

Yao Mania said:


> Raptors are without Chris Bosh so that should be an easy win for Lakers.
> 
> Anyway let's take care of business from our side and go from there.


Damn didnt know that. Oh well if we win the next 3 games from here we should be top of the Conference  Hawks Cats Lakers your going down


----------



## gi0rdun

If only we didn't lose that Jazz game!


----------



## OneBadLT123

I stuck the thread up top so it is easier to see/get to when we need to make an update


----------



## Yao Mania

oh I'm updating this almost everyday anyway 

So finally, we are first in the division... honestly when I started this thread I was just aiming for the 5th or 6th seed, so what we've done so far has definitely far exceeded my expectations. Heck, we haven't lost since I made this thread over a month ago!

Anyway, we take over 1st in the division, but Dallas, NO, GS, and Denver all win today. We've got the big week coming, so let's not let this streak and position in the standings get to our heads... if we want to prove something, we gotta win against the other contenders.


----------



## Dean the Master

Yao Mania said:


> oh I'm updating this almost everyday anyway
> 
> So finally, we are first in the division... honestly when I started this thread I was just aiming for the 5th or 6th seed, so what we've done so far has definitely far exceeded my expectations. Heck, we haven't lost since I made this thread over a month ago!
> 
> Anyway, we take over 1st in the division, but Dallas, NO, GS, and Denver all win today. We've got the big week coming, so let's not let this streak and position in the standings get to our heads... if we want to prove something, we gotta win against the other contenders.


Don't worry mate, the Rockets will keep on winning.


----------



## hroz

02-11-2008, 12:35 PM


Yao Mania said:


> We gain 1/2 game on Dallas and San Antonio tonight. Even though we're not in a playoff spot yet, winning the division is not out of the question!


I just want to say kudos to Yao Mania.

Looking through this thread this is what stood out. Look at the date he said it. Guess where we are now 

Damn so many good games I will miss today.
Jazz - Celtics :vbanana:
Lakers - Hornets :vbanana:
Spurs - Pistons :vbanana:
Raptors - Nuggets (not as interwesting as the top 3 but still not impossible for Raptors to win):whoknows:

Also the Mavericks play the Pacers. uke:

But the No1 game I will miss is the Rockets going for 21 wins in a row (second all time) vs the Bobcats. :sigh:


----------



## Yao Mania

Thanks hroz. I love how we have yet to lose since we started this thread. Rockets have me to thank 

Lakers lose! Spurs lose! We win! Tied for 1st in the conference!!!! We're 1-1 against the Lakers this season (waaay back from the beginning of the season), but most of the rankings I checked have us behind Lakers despite having the same record, so I guess technically we're not #1 yet. 

Here comes the week of hell... let's keep up the streak, take down Lakers, Boston, whoever!


----------



## gi0rdun

Gasol out. I don't know if that's good or bad cause people are just gonna say "Yea you beat the good teams but Dallas didn't have Dirk, Hornets didn't have David West and Lakers didn't Gasol."


----------



## lingi1206

giordun said:


> Gasol out. I don't know if that's good or bad cause people are just gonna say "Yea you beat the good teams but Dallas didn't have Dirk, Hornets didn't have David West and Lakers didn't Gasol."


i say screw that, a wins a win who cares what the haters say LETS GO HOUSTON ROCKETS! 21-0 lets make it 22-0


----------



## Yao Mania

Seriously, people who aren't given us credit for this winning streak are just jealous that their favorite team can't pull off anything close to it. 

Let's go Rockets! :rocket:


----------



## hroz

Spurs Jazz lose
Suns Warriors win

So a smaller buffer for home court right now. 
But its very cramped in the top 8.

Nuggets need to do an us or they are out.


----------



## gi0rdun

Yao Mania said:


>


----------



## OneBadLT123

Amazing...


----------



## AllEyezonTX

You know Ludacris says alot of things Rocket fans are saying to the non-believers 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dQW6zMWOnic&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dQW6zMWOnic&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Yao Mania

I wish I can frame that... 10th to 1st. Wow. We're #1. Wow!


----------



## Yao Mania

we finally lose for the first time since starting this thread.... 

Good news is we're still tied for 1st! Lakers and Suns win, but Warriors, Nuggets, and Mavs all go down. Phoenix is right back in the mix with the top tier...

Another huge game against Hornets tomorrow. A lost will drop us down to 3rd...


----------



## hroz

2.5 games from 7th. Not the best position to be in. We just got to keep winning. Suns have improved they are starting to really worry me.

Today's games are going to be good.
Spurs - Bulls - Bulls have got nothing.
Celtics - Mavericks - Celtics sweep the Triangle.
Lakers - Jazz - Lakers break Jazz 19 game home win streak.


----------



## hroz

Celtics vs Hornets. The Hornets are above us but they are also the only team that can stop the Celtics from sweeping the SOUTH-WEST. They have already swept the Triangle.
Celtics have gone 8-0 against the South-West with two games to go against the Hornets.

But I think right now its more important for the Hornets to lose. So Go Celtics.

Hornets with a miracle 4th Q pull it off.
Jazz win too.
And Suns beat us 

We are now 2 losses from 1st. With 3 teams above us.
We are only 1 win ahead for home court, and five losses from falling all the way to 9th.


----------



## Cornholio

Spurs beat Dallas, and are now tied with us for 5th in West. We hold the tiebreaker, though.

And the Mavs lost Dirk to an ugly injury.


----------



## gi0rdun

It's funny how we're now 5th in the West. That was pretty fast.

The Rockets now have company after Dirk went down.


----------



## Yao Mania

we're 5th, but just 1 game back of 1st! The West is insane right now.


----------



## Yao Mania

back in 3rd after Phoenix losing to Detroit. We play T'Wolves next, so who knows, we may be back in 1st by the end of the week!


----------



## hroz

Yao Mania said:


> back in 3rd after Phoenix losing to Detroit. We play T'Wolves next, so who knows, we may be back in 1st by the end of the week!


We got one OT to go our way. Too bad the Warriors couldnt pull it off we would be in 2nd.

Gotta just keep winning.


----------



## gi0rdun

From being 5th in the West to being 0.5 Games behind first in 1 day.

WTF?


----------



## Dean the Master

I wish every year is like this year. I like the competitiveness out west this year. I know it's crazy, but that's the way it should be.


----------



## Yao Mania

Jazz, Mavs, Spurs, and Hornets all win against Leastern opponents.


----------



## Dean the Master

Back to Number 2! 

Go Rockets! Keep it rolling.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Bobcats stunned Lakers so that was some great news for us!


----------



## Dean the Master

Bad news. We are now number 5 now without even doing anything. Lakers lost to the Grizzles, and they are still leading their division. Southwest is the toughest.


----------



## hroz

Damn we go from 2nd to 5th without even playing..................
NOTE: 3 best records out WEST owned by the South-West division.

We gotta take care of the Spurs. In our next game.
Hornets a loss ahead of us. Spurs a win ahead of us.

Hornets Lakers lose. Suns Spurs Jazz win.


----------



## Yao Mania

Well if we beat the Spurs next game we'll be back in first.

Looking at our remaining schedule, I think its very possible that we finish first in the conference if we can play like we did during the 22 game win streak.


----------



## hroz

Yao Mania said:


> Well if we beat the Spurs next game we'll be back in first.
> 
> Looking at our remaining schedule, I think its very possible that we finish first in the conference if we can play like we did during the 22 game win streak.


Hornets will still be 1st even if we beat the Spurs.


Yes we could finish 1st. But we have to play much better. 7 of our last 10 games are away. We play Spurs Kings Blazers Nuggets Jazz away. And Suns at home. Not exactly an easy schedule.
Also looking at the Hornets schedule they have a really easy schedule.
Spurs will lift now in April (hopefully they wait to April to lift  )
Lakers should get some players back soon.
Suns are ballin'
Jazz have alot of home games where their record is. 32-4

ANyone of these teams could finish with the 1st seed.


----------



## hroz

Hornets Spurs Lakers Warriors won.
Jazz Mavericks *Rockets* lost.

We fall to 6th. But are only 2 games from 1st Unfortunately we would probably have to win our last 9 games to get 1st. As the Hornets & Spurs are both looking hot and have an eays schedule. Hornets are two losses ahead of us and surprising everyone with their number 1 seed.


----------



## Yao Mania

I'd settle for 4th seed and a 1st round re-match against the Jazz at this point...


----------



## Yao Mania

Denver blows it, we're down to 6th alone.


----------



## Dean the Master

Come on Rockets. They really need to step it up and win some games especially when it counts a lot. Let's go, beat Sacramento.


----------



## hroz

Hornets win by a point we lose by a point and now we have 0% chance at 1st...........

Spurs win Suns lose.

Our most realistic chance is 5th spot. Spurs & Hornets will come above us. Then one of each division will round up the 4.

NOTE: I hope we finish 6th. We have a team more likely to beat the Lakers than the Jazz. Who is going to matchup vs 7 foot Okur?? Deke?? Then Okur will step out to the 3pt line........


----------



## Krimzon

I think we're going to get 5th-8th, or dare I say 9th in the end. The upcoming games should be easy wins for us. As long as we don't face the Jazz, we should be able to get into the second round. I hope we don't face the Jazz, but it's probably going to happen.


----------



## Khm3r

hroz said:


> NOTE: I hope we finish 6th. We have a team more likely to beat the Lakers than the Jazz. Who is going to matchup vs 7 foot Okur?? Deke?? Then Okur will step out to the 3pt line........


I agree, Lakers we can beat. With the way the Lakers are playing. It would still be a great series. I hope we don't get Utah either.


----------



## hroz

After the Spurs loss it is still unlikely that we will finish above them(they have division tiebreaker ) But it is that little bit more possible. But it involves us probably winning all of our remainging games which is also unlikely.

But if we could get to second that would be some achievement.


----------



## Yao Mania

wow I'm surprised most of you guys would rather see us play the Lakers rather than having home court against the Jazz. I'd be much more worried about Gasol than Okur, Gasol is just that much better a player. We have more than enough guys to throw at Boozer with Scolandry/Harris/Chuck, and BJax should do a good job matching up with Deron. The key of course is whether McGrady can break through and put up the points we need on the offensive end...


----------



## Yao Mania

....and besides, a Suns/Lakers first round match-up would be awesome. Honestly, I don't think anyone other than Rockets fans would want to watch us play


----------



## hroz

*ROCKETS WIN*

Hornets Spurs Lakers win
Suns lose
Mavericks win
Nuggets Warriors lose


Spurs didnt lose 

Spurs are the team we could jump if we jump anyone in the southwest to get into the top 4.

Remember Hornets Jazz & (Lakers/Suns) have three spots in the 4 already. Because of record and division rules.


----------



## Yao Mania

Still in 5th place, but share same record with Laker and Spurs now. Suns are 6th but only 1/2 game behind. We play Phoenix next at home, this will probably determine where we will finish this season...


----------



## hroz

NOTE: We have the tie-breaker on the Lakers. We have to keep winning and hope the Spurs lose to the Lakers Kings or Jazz. We still have to beat the Jazz & Nuggets(both at their home court). Then Clippers at home. To get 2nd. LOL which is a series vs the Mavs........

Meanwhile Lakers have blown away the Hornets early 19 point lead into the 1st.


----------



## Dean the Master

hroz said:


> NOTE: We have the tie-breaker on the Lakers. We have to keep winning and hope the Spurs lose to the Lakers Kings or Jazz. We still have to beat the Jazz & Nuggets(both at their home court). Then Clippers at home. To get 2nd. LOL which is a series vs the Mavs........
> 
> Meanwhile Lakers have blown away the Hornets early 19 point lead into the 1st.


That is correct. We can still be the top 2 seed coming into the playoffs. I know we can make it.


----------



## hroz

NOTE:
Say Hornets lose one more game. Lakers and Rockets win the rest of theirs.
Consider the series records. Hornets-Lakers(2-2) Rockets-Hornets(2-2) Rockets-Lakers(2-1)
So do we win the head to head??????????
Rockets 4-3
Hornets 4-4
Lakers 3-4

Hornets (@Kings,Clippers,@Mavericks)
Lakers(Spurs,Kings)
Rockets(@Nuggets,@Jazz,Clippers)


----------



## Yao Mania

man this is getting confusing... but as long as we get home court, I'm happy


----------



## Dean the Master

The Lakers won against the Spurs, and that make us currently at number three. It is very important for us to win the game tonight against the Denver Nuggets. Go get them boys.


----------



## CbobbyB

Oh well


----------



## OneBadLT123

Final standings

Rockets 55-27 and in 5th place, but 4th best record overall in the west.

Rematch of last years Rockets Jazz series, with Houston ending up with home court.


----------



## Yao Mania

Phew, and that's the end of this thread.... we jumped from 10th to 4th (well officially 5th, but u know what I mean) in a span of about 100 days. Whatever happens in the post-season, there's a lot to be proud of about this team.


----------

